# Gizmo's coat is growing!



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

After having blown ALLLLL of his hair..(You remember how fuzzy he was)

I thought he was going to become a smoothcoat!...But his hair is growing in nicely now...I am excited!!


----------



## carmella chihuahua (May 16, 2005)

gizmo is such a sweaty pie!he already looks very fluffy!


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

I was getting worried their for awhile because he actually had patches of missing hair! And it was getting coarse.... 

Ever since I started giving him the Linatone Plus it is so thick and soft now...the pictures don't do it justice...it has such a shine...and soooooo soft. I love brushing him now


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

beautiful! cant wait to see it fully grown  he has such a sweet face


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

He is sooooo friggin' adorable!! I just love pictures of him!!


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

awwww he's a fluffy bunny! he's so sweet!


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

He's soooo cute and his fur does look really soft!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Gizmo is one of the cutest boys around. He sure loves his blankie, huh? :lol:


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

His coat is going to be beautiful ! Such a lovely color...that second picture of him is so cute...he looks like he is smiling, he's so happy to be cuddled up with mom.


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Isn't that exciting?! That's one of the reasons I like long coats. You always have something to look forward to. Gizmo is just adorable and one of my favorites. You can see that his feet are quite furry in the pics too. :wink:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

You're right, it looks beautiful! :wink:


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

Awwwwww what a proud Mama!!! Hes looking gooooooooooood!!!


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

He is adorable. I too can't wait to see how his coat looks when it all comes in.

Leslie


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Looking good, Gizmo!! It's fascinating to watch their hair grow in - seems like they change from day to day. Jasmine's hair is getting really long now along her back.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

how cute that our babies are going through the same stages at the same time lol.


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

I know isn't this great! We can actually have a collections of pictures...before...and after!

I was getting kinda concerned their like I said before...I saw all of your babies and their coats were so full...and then their was Gizzy who was nearly naked except for his ear fuzz...LOL


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

By the way Mandy...I want more Chiwi pics...


----------



## belladoggie (Mar 28, 2005)

Yay, go Gizmo! Can't wait to see you all hairy!


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

he is one of my favorites!!


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

He's just adorable, such a cute little face. :angel5:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

SunnyFLMum said:


> By the way Mandy...I want more Chiwi pics...


then i guess i'll just ahve to take some today.... how about some nice outisde action pics  i'll have them on here tomorrow


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

woehoeee gizmo is becoming a man !!

kisses nat


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

he is beautiful and is going to have a lovely coat


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

I can't get over how much I love the colour of his coat! yum yum


----------



## kiwi love (Jun 30, 2004)

His coat is coming in nicely. It looks so shinny :sunny:


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

He's such a cutie! His coat looks wonderful!


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

:wave: Hi Gizmo's mom see that was no need to worry it just takes a while for us longhaired pups to grow that hair. Hey was he born in February cause Precious-Pearl is about your same age. We actually had to guess cause breeder was not sure.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

Here are more pictures of me at the Hilton Hotel room in Las Cruces New Mexico.Yummy I am wondering whats in those containers.


----------

